# 14ft. Boat Build



## VessalVassal (Jan 10, 2018)

Since it's raining today, I thought it would be a good time to start my thread. This build is on a fairly tight budget so spreading out the cost and finding the best deals I can is more of a priority than getting it done fast and between work, family and fishing there are only so many weekend days where the weather is nice enough to get anything done. That said, although it is coming along I can't wait until it's finished! Started off this adventure by coming across a free outboard ad on Craigslist. Went and picked it up, 7.5HP Ted Williams, not running, crack in the cowl. Stashed it on the back porch where the missus wouldn't stumble across it. [-X


----------



## VessalVassal (Jan 10, 2018)

Next was picking up a free trailer from Craigslist. It was an old "built" boat trailer that had since been converted for hauling trash etc.. - the deal was that it was free if I hauled it off full of garbage. It was in Stockton so I made sure to check the "garbage" for any bodies or contraband lol - went and picked it up, aired up the tires, took it directly to the dump and emptied it. My little girl (not quite 3) helped by cheering me on from the car seat. She was very excited to go to the dump and to get a new trailer. Over the next couple weeks I slowly started making improvements to the trailer. Tore off the old wood that the previous owner had added. A little paint (6 cans of caterpillar yellow @$6 each and 2 of black rustoleum @$5 each,) a new $4 rubber roller from ebay. A new steel cable from a come-along I managed to break the frame of the day I bought it. A new brass clip to attach to the bow $10 at Ace Hardware. Some treated 2x6's for the bunks $25. Used a roll of cheap $5 automotive carpet for now - I know it won't last. Harbor freight led lights for the rear $12, auto store had some non-led side lights in the discount bin for $5 each. Harness connector from Harbor Freight $10. Soldered and sealed every connection, ran separate grounds for each light, stainless hardware. LED license plate light $5 and $12 chrome license plate frame from ebay and auto store. All told, I have about $150 into the trailer. It came with a trailer jack and the tires are almost new. I found out later I might want to replace the hitch...


----------



## VessalVassal (Jan 10, 2018)

Next... I needed a boat. Now, I had been expressly forbidden from getting a boat for financial reasons etc... But I found an ad (Craigslist again!) for a 14ft. aluminum boat, no history or papers, AND a ladder rack both for the princely sum of $100. Of course, I _wanted_ to run up and get these right away but I knew that if I did without permission from the Boss then it would be the end of me. So for the next few weeks, while worrying that the deal would be gone, I begged and wheedled [-o< until she finally said ok.


----------



## VessalVassal (Jan 10, 2018)

Now, I had (have) no idea what make and model the boat is. The guy selling it told me it was a 13ft. unknown. Tape measure says 14ft. Semi-V, riveted. Pretty thin aluminum, quite a few dents. I filled it with water and there were a couple small leaks (tiny) so I re-bucked those rivits, then wire wheeled the seams and rivets, removed the rotten outer transom, removed any rusty bolts etc... and applied 5200 to every rivit and seam on the outside of the hull... this whole process took a while since I was working in my "spare" time. It also didn't help that the previous owner had seemingly decided that huge amounts of automotive bondo was the best type of marine sealant... and then the next owner used silicone to cover that... I made the mistake of buying the 5200 at the marine supply... and later found that had I gone to the local hardware store that same tube would have cost me $12 instead of $25!! This was about the time I took my daughter on her first fishing trip! Trying to get her excited for fishing and teach her bank fishing / still fishing now so that when the boat is ready she is too!


----------



## VessalVassal (Jan 10, 2018)

About this time, I started worrying about how I would get papers on the boat and the trailer. The boat had no hull number, the trailer never registered before. I was also wishing that I had a little rowing dingy to go out in - something I could just put in the truck and go without having to be concerned about papers. In CA, no registration is required for rowboats. Looking for parts on Craigslist I happened to see an ad for a TINY boat - also Aluminum but according to the seller, only 6ft!! It came with a trailer and again for the Huge sum of... $100! My daughter and I went and made the deal. The boat fits in the truck bed (6.5ft bed) but I can't quite close the tailgate. The paint on this thing is UGLY latex (Name is "The Sea Hag Jr.") but it doesn't leak and is pretty heavy construction. Paired with the oars I got with the 14 footer, it's perfect! Even better? Since it fits in the truck... I sold the little trailer for $100 and got my money back!


----------



## VessalVassal (Jan 10, 2018)

A little sanding - $10 in paper, a roll of painter's tape - $5 for the good kind and about 11 cans of self etching primer (@ $6 each) later I was thinking about naming her "Optimus Primer." Took the kiddo fishing again and she got her first Lunker! That ladder rack... makes a great work stand! When this is over I think I might paint it too... and try to recoup some more cost! :wink:


----------



## VessalVassal (Jan 10, 2018)

For the Hull paint, I got a gallon of black Rustoleum for $25, spent another $25 at Tractor Supply for Hardener and Reducer. Got a quart of white too. Painted the Hull black - it came out really nice considering the dents etc... I sprayed it with my Harbor Freight sprayer. Saved just over a quart of black and some hardener and reducer so I can mix up a gray for the inside once I get that far.


----------



## VessalVassal (Jan 10, 2018)

Took the trailer to DMV and Highway Patrol, got the title, registration and a VIN. Got some Harbor freight ratchet straps, put the boat on, (MAN! That looks GOOD!) went back to DMV and got it titled also, got a Hull number and a CF number. Didn't know the make and model so they put "Valco" on the paper, I hope that doesn't bite me later. Found out that day that the safety chain works :shock: when the trailer came unhitched... (Need to adjust that!) but was extremely lucky so only damaged the little wheel on the front of the trailer. Got a new wheel at Bass Pro for $12. Picked up some stickers while I was there and got the registration numbers put on. Ordered little brass plates with the HIN and the VIN (2 each) and will rivet them to the hull and the trailer then cover with clear epoxy.

Along the way (months now...) I have been scanning the ads, yard sales, etc... looking for the best deals on the bits and pieces I need. All the while, researching to find out what I need to know to pull this off!! lol I am a handy guy but unless you count a rubber "Sea Cloud" inflatable (basically a pool toy) I have never owned or built a boat. I found a 60lb. thrust bow mount Motor Guide trolling motor for $40. I picked up some green led light strips for super cheap on ebay - I think I paid $11 each and they are supposed to be waterproof and should light up the interior of the boat nicely. Found 2 RV style vented, heavy duty battery boxes for $10. Picked up 2 15 degree aluminum rod holders on ebay - $17 each. Got a bank of toggle switches, 2 bilge pumps, another battery box, 2 seat pedestals and 4 (count 'em, FOUR!) Dansforth anchors along with some chain for $20 total! Traded one for a mushroom anchor. Picked up a giant fiberglass hatch cheap - $20. Ordered 2 cheap plastic seats on Amazon - $20 each. $12 for horizontal rod holders. Boat cover for $25 on ebay. It all adds up but spreading it out over many paychecks helps... This doesn't include wire wheels, rivits, solder, etc... I got a roll of rubber mat at of all places a Grocery store. Paid $12 for it but I think it will work well for the bow - easy to clean, etc.

My daughter has been helping this whole time and to be honest that time is more important than the boat to me  

I put the old motor on there to get it off the ground. It still doesn't run. The transom still needs work and there is a garbage bag covering the crack in the cowl lol but ... it still looks good to me 
Now the boat is covered and it's a good thing cause it's raining... but I can't wait to continue...


----------



## VessalVassal (Jan 10, 2018)

Since the motivation for this build is my daughter, (and as my helper/supervisor she is invested in it too!) I thought she should have her _very own_ seat. The big ones I ordered were... well, big. I needed something that would fit in yet was obviously her size. Found a little school chair at a thrift store for $1... a little work with a grinder and a $5 swivel from Walmart and one little seat!


----------



## Bob9863 (Jan 10, 2018)

Nice work, I like fixing up little old boats myself, especially with KISS principal.
Simple is best and boats you don't have to register are even better.


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 11, 2018)

Well done. If you are anywhere near Stockton, Lake Camanche is real close and a great place for fishing for just about anything. I don't like their launch fees, but they do a great job stocking the lake.


----------



## jasper60103 (Jan 11, 2018)

Nice project and more importantly, quality time with your daughter. Thanks for sharing
and enjoy the boats! =D>


----------



## TheLastCall (Jan 11, 2018)

Nice work. Nice to see a father/daughter project.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VessalVassal (Feb 25, 2018)

Thanks everyone for the kind words! Updates: I was given an old Evinrude 4HP twin for Christmas, need to fix the pull start and replace the impeller. I purchased the service manual and the impeller is on the way. Also purchased the owners manual and a replacement cowl for the Ted Williams (1973 Eska 7.5HP) and received the manual, cowl is on the way. Took some time to primer, paint and post for sale that truck rack I got with the boat to recoup some costs, up for sale now. Got a break in the weather today so started primering the inside of the hull, 3.5 cans got me about 1/2 way before I ran out.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 27, 2018)

Some treated 2x6's for the bunks $25. [/quote said:


> I know this is kind of late but you don't want to use pressure treated wood anywhere when you have an aluminum boat. The copper used to treat the wood is a dissimaler metal and will react badly with the aluminum.


----------

